# NYC Uber Drivers with TLC



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Can you do deliveries with Flex with a TLC license/insurance?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Hell, you can deliver with a PhD if you like. Or GED.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

It says they require you to have a commercial insurance


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Engz said:


> It says they require you to have a commercial insurance


Correct, all the old timer ny flexers have quit. With uber paying almost 2 dollars a mile you don't really need flex.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Correct, all the old timer ny flexers have quit. With uber paying almost 2 dollars a mile you don't really need flex.


Oh okay thank you.


----------

